# Starsun Guitars



## nienturi (Jun 13, 2006)

Hi All,

Do you know anything with Starsun guitars.
http://starsunguitars.com/

I especially liked this one. Seems like proto ibanez "S" models from early 90s...
http://starsunguitars.com/SG-15 Thin White.htm

And they have very cool prices...


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jun 13, 2006)

nienturi said:


> I especially liked this one. Seems like proto ibanez "S" models from early 90s...
> http://starsunguitars.com/SG-15%20Thin%20White.htm


 
That looks like a cheap S series rip off to me. For that price I wouldn't reccomend it, after all you pay that much for a genuine Floyd Rose.


----------



## hirah (Jun 13, 2006)

the company selling them is a glass supplier.wtf?

http://www.robaxglass.com/index2.htm

they are about 10 minutes away from me, maybe i'll check it out one day.


----------



## Elysian (Jun 13, 2006)

metalfiend666 said:


> That looks like a cheap S series rip off to me. For that price I wouldn't reccomend it, after all you pay that much for a genuine Floyd Rose.


looks like a chinese counterfeit


----------



## Ibanez_fanboy (Jun 13, 2006)

i wouldnt go near them dude....

they are rip off's and no one wants a crap fake guitar


----------



## Shannon (Jun 13, 2006)

Queensryche anyone?


----------



## Mastodon (Jun 13, 2006)

I remember that anchor guitar.


----------



## Ibanez_fanboy (Jun 13, 2006)

what a piece of crap


----------



## nienturi (Jun 14, 2006)

I dont have any expectations about them. Moreover i thought that they were american guitars, not chinase ones, werent they?

I agree with the bridges. But how about modifications with a 2nd hand lo-pro edge?


----------



## Ibanez_fanboy (Jun 14, 2006)

why would you want one of these? they are fakes? do fakes satisfy you?


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jun 14, 2006)

nienturi said:


> I dont have any expectations about them. Moreover i thought that they were american guitars, not chinase ones, werent they?
> 
> I agree with the bridges. But how about modifications with a 2nd hand lo-pro edge?


 
They're not worth spending the money on. You'd pay out less for a decent used Ibanez S series and have a better guitar for your money.


----------



## Ibanez_fanboy (Jun 14, 2006)

i agree ^^^^^

go on ebay and buy used. it woud be a better option.


----------



## nienturi (Jun 15, 2006)

Ibanez_fanboy said:


> why would you want one of these? they are fakes? do fakes satisfy you?


No, not excitely

Just want it to be a part of collection. And seemed nice to upgrade or modify...Just that.


----------



## darren (Jun 15, 2006)

Lots of American companies sell shit product that's made in China. These guitars are no exception.


----------



## XEN (Jun 15, 2006)

Those guitars are as American as kim-chi, bul-go-gi, bi-bim-pap, and mek-ju.


----------



## b3n (Jun 15, 2006)

Ibanez_fanboy said:


> why would you want one of these? they are fakes? do fakes satisfy you?



If it's a good quality 'fake' that represents better value than the original then, yes it would satisfy me. If it's crap then no, but that goes for any brand.


----------

